# Irrigation Tutorials Down



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Anyone know if there was scheduled maintenance or anything of the sort? I will have to pull it up on the wayback machine and save a .pdf copy of the sprinkler installation guide for any future outages.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have noticed it flake out occasionally. I hope someone is able to preserve that incredible resource.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

You can access it via the Wayback Machine. I'm going to try to download it in case it disappears forever. : (


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> You can access it via the Wayback Machine. I'm going to try to download it in case it disappears forever. : (


Thank you for this, I have been trying to access this for two months now. Glad its backed up somewhere.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I sent Jess the previous author/owner of irrigationtutorials.com an email in regards to his webpage. Checkout the blog post he referenced in the reply email, it should clear up some questions and let you access what's left of the site until it is recovered or rebuilt. 
On Sun, Apr 7, 2019 at 9:16 PM jake mauldin wrote:
Hi there,
I was hoping to get some insight on where irrigationtutorials.com went. I'm in a group called The Lawn Forum and there are lots of members there that have found the information on irrigation tutorials to be of tremendous help and it could continue to be of great help to new members, People there always refer irrigation type questions to your site since it is basically an encyclopedia for irrigation. I hope this email finds you well. 
Respectfully, Jake Mauldin

Jess Stryker 
Mon 4/8/2019 12:09 AM
I just posted an explanation and link page here to help people out: https://irrigationtutorials.blogspot.com/
Thanks!
Regards,
Jess Stryker


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for following up on this. I don't like that he sold the content to a commercial company. While I like sprinkler warehouse, I like knowing that he was able to give reviews on products without financial influence.

Here is the archive.org link for the site.

https://web.archive.org/web/20190125104935/https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/


----------

